# Aussie Recruiter looking for work in Dubai



## patok (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

Im new to the forum - but I saw the amount of interaction and thought it couldnt hurt asking about my situation to some cluely, more experienced folk.

I am an Aussie citizen who worked in IT Recruitment in Brisbane, OZ for close to 5 years. I did a stint in South Korea teaching English as a working holiday after being made redundant and found my wife while visiting my parents back in the Philippines in 2009.

Married earlier this year... I have been working as a Accounts Manager in a local recruitment agency within the Philippines for a little while now but have always had plans to go back to Australia. The idea of Dubai had recently passed my mind and now my wife and I are more than entertaining it.

Is there anyone that knows any reputable agencies that would take on an experienced recruiter like myself?

Or... anyone do a similar thing and get hired? Any information or advice would be much appreciated.

If it all works out I might be able to link up with a few Aussies over there soon enough.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You should also seek out companies that have their own in-house recruitment teams.


----------



## patok (Dec 19, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> You should also seek out companies that have their own in-house recruitment teams.


Hi there,

Do you happen to know any expat recruiters in Dubai at all? I am planing to do my research and start directly applying in a couple of months time... much easier with contacts


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For a starting point architectural/project management firms. They have to staff up and staff down according to projects and often cover the region from one particular office. You will need to do some research to find out.


----------

